# template in OpenCms



## whiteangel (11. September 2003)

Hi all

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich in OpemCms ein neuen template erstelle, die Textteile zuordne usw? Was muss genau in der "plain" stehen?
Und wo sag ich das das ein neues Template ist, damit ich es dann auch auswählen und benutzen kann?

Wenn es jemand weiss wäre es nett, wenn man versucht es so einfach wie nur möglich zu erklären.. 


 whiteangel


----------

